# Cruze air intake kit, pn 84356430



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nobog said:


> this 1.4 motor is probably the weakest motor I’ve ever had near the 2K rpm mark


Small displacement engines don't have much torque. Then, 2K rpm might be right around the spot where the turbocharger starts making noticeable boost. The diesel engine is better because it's something like 75% torque available at 1,500 RPM and then 90% at 1,800 RPM. 

The variable turbine on the diesel engine really helps. My question would be: does the 1.4 gasoline engine also have a variable turbine? That would help with boost (torque) but it's not a total solution. It could just be that the engine doesn't function well because of the low displacement. 

I only drove a gasoline version of my car as a loaner and I didn't like it for that reason. It seems like I was having to really hammer on the go pedal to get the car to giddiyup.

Another consideration could be fuel octane. Are you running at least 91 octane in your car?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nobog said:


> That through them for a loop – “never done one of these before” and they were kind of hesitant but 1.5 hours later all done. No charge.


Yeah, it's a rare thing that they get people with the GM factory upgrade kits that show up for the ECU reprogramming that is included in the purchase price. Obviously it should be no charge, but they often don't know how to bill it because it's not warranty work and there is probably some weird billing code to plug into the computer so they get paid for upgrade that you've already paid for when you bought the kit.

A friend of mine owned the very rare Chevy HHR SS panel van with a 5-speed manual, and GM sold a "Stage 1" kit as an upgrade. It was basically a new MAP sensor and then you take the car to the dealership for an ECU reprogramming (included in the price of the kit) so they can flash the ECU to increase the engine power. With the kit you are required to use premium fuel, and the kit includes a sticker to put on the fuel door warning you of that requirement. Anyways, he used some tools to change the MAP sensor in the dealership parking lot and then had the appointment for the ECU upgrade. Both technician and service writer gave him the "Uh, what?" treatment because they just didn't know about it. It took a phone call to someone and then it was easy to do, but the dealership didn't really know the ECU upgrade for the stage 1 kit existed.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Part of the reason it feels like no torque is the gearing, I had a Gen 1 Cruze (6sp also) and this thing is like over over drive compared to that, but still, at a rolling stop in 2nd you really need to baby the throttle or it just falls flat. 60 mph is about 2K rpm in 6th.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nobog said:


> Part of the reason it feels like no torque is the gearing


Lots of manufacturers do that for fuel economy. The shift programming jumps into the highest gear it can to stretch every MPG out of the fuel economy tests. 

My parents have a Sonata with an "ECO" button on the dashboard and that will climb up through the gears quickly and it really dampens the throttle pedal to where you have to practically floor it to get it to downshift. When I drive the car I just disable it and I wager the fuel economy is no different. Most of the games the manufacturers play is aimed at test routines where it artificially inflates fuel economy figures. Ford EcoBoost engines are the worst offenders because they get babied through the test routines and then users in the real world hammer on the throttle and get nowhere near what the sticker says.


----------



## GandEMotorsports (Dec 13, 2021)

Does it make any noticeable sound differences? Would love to hear the baby turbo a little.



nobog said:


> Cruze air intake kit, pn 84356430.
> 2018 Cruze hatchback 6 sp
> Maybe someone covered this before but here is my experience;
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

GandEMotorsports said:


> Does it make any noticeable sound differences? Would love to hear the baby turbo a little.


100% intake was my very first mod back in 2011 and was super happy with it ever since


----------



## juulcruze (Oct 13, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> 100% intake was my very first mod back in 2011 and was super happy with it ever since


I think he was asking OP about the oem air intake? Unfortunate that he didn't mention it as there aren't really any good write-ups like this on the forum anymore...


----------

